# shock oil?



## FDK 1 (Mar 20, 2009)

what weight shock oil should i use to lube my cube.
what is the differences in the weights(like dose one make it feel more gummey and does one make it faster?)


----------



## panyan (Mar 20, 2009)

i use 20wt, its smooth, but not that fast

more weight (wt), the more viscous


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 20, 2009)

Is shock oil better than CRC Silicone Spray?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 20, 2009)

I use it, and it corners much better, it's much smoother, but needs to be applied more frequently. (I use 20 wt. btw)


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2009)

I use 30 wt for my ES 4x4s. Its fantastic for tightening too loose ES's.

I also lube my 3x3 with CRC, and then put 2 tiny drops of 30wt in there and I love it.

I wanted to buy some 15-20wt but the store didnt have it, so I have no idea how it feels.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't imagine it'd be THAT much different. I really don't like the way CRC feels though. I used to use it but my standards for how good my cube has to be just keep getting higher as I get better.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use 20 weight. I'd recommend either 20 or 25. They both work well with cubes.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 21, 2009)

Where do you buy shock oil? An automotive store?


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hobby shops.


----------



## jsh33 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use 10, it gives it a fairly light feeling so the cube still feels clicky  , dunno about the other weights though.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 21, 2009)

i use 30 on my mefferts 4x4...and all my other cubes =)
it gives the puzzles a gummy feeling and i like it =D


----------

